# Unable to authenticate action... when changing login properties



## carebearboy (Aug 6, 2011)

Using KDE 4.5.5 and I went to change the login in my system settings to auto-login and I get the message:


```
Unable to authenticate/execute the action: (code 4)
```


It may also be worth noting that I get this message on the end of my bootsplash before logging into KDE:


```
Starting KDM4.
Updating KDM configuration
Information: reading pre-existing kdmrc /usr/local/kde4/share/config/kdm/kdmrc (config version 2.4)
Warning: Do not know how to create missing GreeterUID user kdm
Starting sshd.
Starting cron.

...

kdm-bin[1411]: X server died during startup
kdm-bin[1411]: X server for display :0 cannot be started, session disabled
```


I took some advice from another post around the web and added to /etc/fstab file:

```
procfs	 /proc	 procfs	rw	 0 0
```
That just changed the error to number 7 when I tried to change to autologin.


Then I edited /usr/local/etc/dbus-1/system.conf and added:


```
<includedir>/usr/local/kde4/etc/dbus-1/system.d</includedir>
<servicedir>/usr/local/kde4/share/dbus-1/system-services</servicedir>
```


This let me fill in the autologin settings but when I logged in again it just said:

```
Unable to login
```


I do know that somewere along the way my user settings got deleted when I installed base programs and I had to add them back and maybe thats where this situation started.


Any ideas?


----------

